# fixed up my little coop today!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all! Today I added another nesting box to my little coop. I also shingled the roof to the coop! Take a look and tell me what you think. The coop is attached to two runs. One run is 8 feet long, 8 feet wide, and 6 feet tall, the other run just serves as a bit of added protection to the coops back door. It came with the coop but was so small it wasn't really worth anything. Here are some pics, what do you think of it?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like you've been very busy. Happy chickens you'll have with the extra run around room.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Are those for your girls? They will be some happy hens!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you!  I Hope so!! The weather was getting in through the roof before so we shingled it to keep it nice and dry! If I had it to do over I'd of built my coop. These pre made coops need too much fixing. Now all I need is the roofing for there run and an electric fence. Then I'll be finally finished!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I want to be one of your chickens!! LOL...very nice! Jen


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you much! Almost finished! Finally! If I had it to do over again I'd made my own coop! These pre made coops are expensive, small, and porely constructed! Couldn't believe how badly the roof leaked. That's the reason for shingling it and the nest box that came with it. Also had to buy the second nest box to give more room and expand the coop. Also had to add another perch and two platforms for the chickens to get into the nest boxes. In the future I'm building another coop but this lil coop will have to do for now! It's pretty bad I had to sink another 100 dollars into it to make it liveable! Can't believe they sell them this way! Darn thing costed 230. Dollars before repairs! I must have had sucker written on my face! Never again! Live and learn! Also the large run they showed in the advertisement was scaled down to doll size, I'm talking 2 feet. Ridiculous! Thus, I made a real run for them! Just can't wait to make my own coop! Gotta wait a bit now, but I think the little coop after I fixed it will work for awhile.  just can't believe they can get away with such false advertising. They scaled the whole thing down from there picture. Luckily I have small birds, silkies and I think it will be ok. But I've learned home made is really the way to go!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking great


----------

